# Mandriva boot camp



## sin1193 (1 Juin 2007)

Auriez vous une solution pour installer Mandriva One 2007 sur mac intel avec un logiciel genre BootCamp


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2007)

Tu ne pr&#233;f&#232;rerais pas avec Parallels ?


----------



## sin1193 (3 Juin 2007)

Non, car Parallels ne peut pas prendre en charge la 3D et je souhaite jouer à Ragarok Online (via Wine), qui nécessite la 3D
Autre chose ?


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2007)

ubuntu + macintel + rEFIt

! bootcaca 

ou 

ubuntu + macintel + rEFIt + bootcamp-install (juste pour les drivers) + xp ?


----------

